# Can anyone Help with this? George Szell.



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

The George Szell Centenniel Edition TCO GS97 (7 Discs) issued by the Cleveland Orchestra.

Does anyone know of this?, I have been trying to find it for years.

I would be very grateful if anyone can help.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

This one?
http://www.discogs.com/Cleveland-Orchestra-The-Szell-Centennial-Compact-Disc-Edition-Commemorating-The-100th-Anniversary-Of/release/5054749


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes That is the one! But no one seems to be selling one at the moment, or for some considerable time.


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

That set has apparently become a real collector's item. I think it was originally available only from the orchestra's own store, for a few years. I can't remember whether I ordered it online (or was that even possible in 1997?), or via postal mail after reading about it in a magazine. No, I'm not selling my copy!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Does this have material that isn't available elsewhere on individual discs, in other boxes or indeed in the 49cd Szell Edition?

What's the attraction of this specific 7cd set?


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Simon - the attraction is that all 7 CDs are from live performances with Szell and the Cleveland from between 1956 and 1969.
None of which have been published commercially and most of which Szell never recorded.

Cleveland Orchestra, The, Szell* ‎- Centennial Compact Disc Edition Commemorating The 100th Anniversary Of The Birth Of George Szell
Label:
Musical Arts Association ‎- TCO-GS97-A
Format:
7 × CD, Album, Stereo, Mono 
2 × Box Set, in card outer 
Country:
US
Released:
1997
Genre:
Classical
Style:
Romantic, Contemporary, Modern, Classical
Tracklist
1-1	Overture To Tannhäuser
Composed By - Richard Wagner
14:13
1-2	"Dich, Tuere Halle" From Tannhäuser
Composed By - Richard Wagner
Soprano Vocals - Margaret Harshaw
3:10
1-3	Prelude From Tristan And Isolde
Composed By - Richard Wagner
11:26
1-4	Love-Death From Tristan And Isolde
Composed By - Richard Wagner
Soprano Vocals - Margaret Harshaw
7:05
1-5	Siegfried's Funeral March From Götterdämmerung
Composed By - Richard Wagner
8:53
1-6	Immolation Scene From Götterdämmerung
Composed By - Richard Wagner
Soprano Vocals - Margaret Harshaw
18:34

2-1	Music For A Scene From Shelley
Composed By - Samuel Barber
9:00
Pampeana No. 3 (Pastoral Symphony)
Composed By - Alberto Ginastera
(19:10)
2-2	1. Adagio Contemplativo	7:13
2-3	2. Impetuosamente	5:34
2-4	3. Largo Con Poetica Esaltazione	6:23
Cinq Métaboles
Composed By - Henri Dutilleux
(16:05)
2-5	I. Incantatoire (Largamente)	3:11
2-6	II. Linéaire (Lento Moderato)	3:19
2-7	III. Obsessionel (Scherzando)	3:04
2-8	IV. Torpide (Andantino)	2:29
2-9	V. Flamboyant (Presto)	4:02
Violin Concerto
Composed By - Sir William Walton
Violin - Zino Francescatti
(28:27)
2-10	I. Andante Tranquillo	10:43
2-11	II. Presto Capriccioso Alla Napolitana	6:05
2-12	III. Vivace	11:38

Missa Solemnis
Bass Vocals - Ezio Flagello
Chorus - Cleveland Orchestra Chorus, The
Chorus Master - Robert Shaw
Composed By - Ludwig van Beethoven
Contralto Vocals - Florence Kopleff
Soprano Vocals - Saramae Endich
Tenor Vocals - Ernst Haefliger
(76:38)
3-1	Kyrie	10:05
3-2	Gloria	16:06
3-3	Credo	18:32
3-4	Sanctus	5:52
3-5	Benedictus	10:24
3-6	Agnus Dei	15:29

Octet In F Major, D.803 (Performed By Chamber Orchestra)
Bassoon - George Goslee
Cello - Lynn Harrell
Clarinet - Robert Marcellus
Composed By - Franz Schubert
Double Bass - Jacques Posell
Horn - Myron Bloom
Viola - Abraham Skernick
Violin - Bernhard Goldschmidt, Rafael Druian
(62:34)
4-1	I. Adagio - Allegro	13:19
4-2	II. Andante Un Poco Mosso	12:20
4-3	III. Scherzo: Allegro Vivace - Trio	6:11
4-4	IV. Andante (Theme And Seven Variations)	12:52
4-5	V. Menuetto: Allegretto - Trio	8:26
4-6	VI. Andante Molto - Allegro	9:28
Three Excerpts From The Damnation Of Faust
Composed By - Hector Berlioz
(12:48)
4-7	Minuet: Will-O'-The-Wisps	5:56
4-8	Interlude: Ballet Of The Sylphs	2:42
4-9	Hungarian March: Rákóczy	4:10

5-1	En Saga, Op. 9
Composed By - Jean Sibelius
18:35
Symphony No. 4, Op. 63
Composed By - Jean Sibelius
(34:07)
5-2	1. Tempo Molto Moderato, Quasi Adagio	10:31
5-3	2. Allegro Molto Vivace	4:50
5-4	3. Il Tempo Largo	9:54
5-5	4. Allegro	8:52
5-6	Symphony No. 7, Op. 105
Composed By - Jean Sibelius
19:08

Symphony No. 9
Composed By - Gustav Mahler
(75:32)
6-1	Andante Comodo	24:48
6-2	Im Tempo Eines Gemächlichen Ländlers	16:58
6-3	Rondo-Burleske: Allegro Assai	12:17
6-4	Adagio	21:31

7-1	George Szell Interviewed By John Culshaw	55:48
7-2	George Szell Interviewed By James Fassett (Edited Excerpts)	9:03
7-3	George Szell Interviewed By Paul Myers (Edited Excerpts)	8:27
7-4	George Szell Interviewed By James Fassett (Edited Excerpts)	4:28
Companies etc
Recorded At - Severance Hall
Recorded At - B-Messuhallissa, Helsinki
Printed By - Consolidated Graphics Group
Pressed By - Allied DT
Credits
Art Direction - Eric Sellen
Conductor - George Szell
Interviewee - George Szell (tracks: 7-1 to 7-4)
Interviewer - James Fassett* (tracks: 7-2, 7-4), John Culshaw (tracks: 7-1), Paul Myers (2) (tracks: 7-3)
Liner Notes - Donal Henahan, Robert Shaw, Thomas W. Morris
Orchestra - Cleveland Orchestra, The
Producer [Audio Preparation] - Felix Kraus
Recorded By - Herbert Heller (tracks: 1-1 to 2-12)
Remastered By - Bruce Egre (tracks: 2-1 to 5-5, 6-1 to 6-4), Bruce Gigax (tracks: 5-6)
Research - Carol Jacobs (2)
Notes
Recorded live in Severance Hall, Cleveland: 
October 25th 1956 (track 2-1) 
November 1st 1956 (tracks 1-1 to 1-6) 
November 8th 1956 (tracks 2-2 to 2-4) 
December 9th & 11th 1965 (tracks 5-1 to 5-5) 
December 16th, 18-19th 1965 (tracks 4-1 to 4-6) 
January 13th & 15th 1966 (tracks 4-7 to 4-9) 
February 2nd & 4th 1967 (tracks 3-1 to 3-6) 
October 19-21st 1967 (tracks 2-5 to 2-9) 
January 25-27th 1968 (tracks 2-10 to 2-12) 
January 30th & February 1st 1969 (tracks 6-1 to 6-4)

Recorded live in B-Messuhallissa, Helsinki: 
May 23rd 1965 (track 5-6)

Recorded in London for the BBC: 
circa September 1968 (track 7-1)

Recorded in New York for WQXR: 
April 12th 1963 (track 7-2) 
November 12th 1965 (track 7-4)

Recorded in Cleveland for CBS: 
March 25th 1966 (track 7-3)

As you can see from this track list, it is an especially interesting compilation.
I hope to find someone someday who has it.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, Pip, in fact jtbell has it...
But, as a rider of the spaceways looking for hard to find records, I can only suggest you to keep on trying, for instance by creating and alert in Google like "Szell centennial ebay", as you can see here that it was on sale on ebay.ca:

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/331328319282?_mwBanner=1


----------



## FriendsCornerBookShop (Mar 1, 2015)

If you are still trying to find this set, it just so happens that we have one we want to sell. While trying to research the value we found that one sold recently on eBay for $125. We would be happy to sell to you for $100 plus shipping from Lafayette, Ca. Friends of the Lafayette Ca Library 

Details: CDs and booklet appear new and unused. CD case has scratch, box has lightly bumped corners.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Talk about luck of the draw to find such a prized item .


----------



## JetEria (Aug 29, 2017)

Found one here if anyone is still looking for this item. Very Rare.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Centennial-...661691?hash=item1a33f237bb:g:h0MAAOSwtS1ZoNJS


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JetEria said:


> Found one here if anyone is still looking for this item. Very Rare.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Centennial-...661691?hash=item1a33f237bb:g:h0MAAOSwtS1ZoNJS


One can make an offer and bargain down the price. I've done it. No problems.

He/she may be glad to get rid of it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JetEria said:


> Found one here if anyone is still looking for this item. Very Rare.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Centennial-...661691?hash=item1a33f237bb:g:h0MAAOSwtS1ZoNJS


Ridiculous price, just be patient, it will show up one day much cheaper.


----------

